# Bremont Broadsword Bronze in Sotek



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I bought this watch a few weeks ago and it is my first ownership experience with a Bremont watch. I'm very impressed with the build quality and finishing, and this watch feels great on my 6.5" wrist. Since I took these pictures, it has started to patina a bit, and the brownish color works perfectly with the sotek dial.

Here's some pics:

















































































I also posted a detailed review in the Review section here if anyone is interested:








Bremont Broadsword Bronze (Sotek)


☕




www.watchuseek.com





☕


----------



## rguimaraes (Apr 26, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> I bought this watch a few weeks ago and it is my first ownership experience with a Bremont watch. I'm very impressed with the build quality and finishing, and this watch feels great on my 6.5" wrist. Since I took these pictures, it has started to patina a bit, and the brownish color works perfectly with the sotek dial.
> 
> Here's some pics:
> 
> ...


Pls post the review. Thanks for the great pictures. Congrats


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Oh no I'm being teased.😄
Of the 3 Broadsword models that is my favourite colour.
Only for seeing the Alt1-p2 Lancaster and it having a personal link i would have bought it, and still might.
Thanks for sharing 👍


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

singularityseven said:


> I bought this watch a few weeks ago and it is my first ownership experience with a Bremont watch. I'm very impressed with the build quality and finishing, and this watch feels great on my 6.5" wrist. Since I took these pictures, it has started to patina a bit, and the brownish color works perfectly with the sotek dial.
> 
> Here's some pics:
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning, fantastic pictures of an amazing watch, thanks for sharing.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

rguimaraes said:


> Pls post the review. Thanks for the great pictures. Congrats


Thanks, you can find the review here:







Turpinr said:


> Oh no I'm being teased.😄
> Of the 3 Broadsword models that is my favourite colour.
> Only for seeing the Alt1-p2 Lancaster and it having a personal link i would have bought it, and still might.
> Thanks for sharing 👍


Haha, yeah this color really stood out to me too. I will say that it looks better in person than it does in any press photos. It is very versatile and goes from blue to green based on lighting.

Thanks for looking!



bounce said:


> Absolutely stunning, fantastic pictures of an amazing watch, thanks for sharing.


Thanks!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Great review as usual, but goddamn that blue rubber strap from Ming looks absolutely hideous with this watch 😁 

From the footage, defo agree with your thoughts on the case, looks spectacular. But the highlight is the dial colour, love me some green turquoise.


----------



## rguimaraes (Apr 26, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> Thanks, you can find the review here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent review and great piece. Checking your other reviews. Bottom line is that this is an underrated brand. I'm no hater, but I'd take this or the S300/1 over any BB any day. I don't mind ETAs, but if Kenissi is inhouse, what isn't? Cheers and thanks again.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Great review as usual, but goddamn that blue rubber strap from Ming looks absolutely hideous with this watch ?
> 
> From the footage, defo agree with your thoughts on the case, looks spectacular. But the highlight is the dial colour, love me some green turquoise.


? ? I don't disagree. I only have so many straps with curved ends, so I gotta make do!



rguimaraes said:


> Excellent review and great piece. Checking your other reviews. Bottom line is that this is an underrated brand. I'm no hater, but I'd take this or the S300/1 over any BB any day. I don't mind ETAs, but if Kenissi is inhouse, what isn't? Cheers and thanks again.


Thanks for checking it out! I'd love to check out one of the three pieces cases next, like the S300 or one of the Martin Bakers. And I agree, I personally don't place much value in in-house movements, and I tend to avoid smaller brands that offer in-house movements. I'd prefer an ETA to most of them ?‍♂


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> Thanks, you can find the review here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review ?
I'd actually made enquires about the watch at the AD where I got my S300 from then I was told about the Alt1-p2.
The green is the one of the 3 that really jumped out at me.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Tried this one on, on Friday and it's as good as I thought.
Comfortable strap too.
I can definitely see it joining the other 2 Bremonts


----------



## The Wolfman (Jul 6, 2019)

I like the look of this one.
Have watched a few video reviews and the consensus seems to be it is a little overpriced?
Are discounts achievable via Bremont AD's?
Cheers 
Mike

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

I got a decent discount from Banks Lyon in Lancaster when I bought my Supermarine S300.
I'm going to try them again when I get the Sotek Broadsword.
Chisholm Hunter gave me an even better deal when I got my missus a Solo LC but I think they've dropped Bremont now.
If you have any luck elsewhere let me know please.👍


----------



## The Wolfman (Jul 6, 2019)

Thank you! 
This is one for later in the year I think.
I also like the Sotek dial.
What do you think is possible at Banks Lyon - 10%?
Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wolfman (Jul 6, 2019)

Turpinr said:


> I got a decent discount from Banks Lyon in Lancaster when I bought my Supermarine S300.
> I'm going to try them again when I get the Sotek Broadsword.
> Chisholm Hunter gave me an even better deal when I got my missus a Solo LC but I think they've dropped Bremont now.
> If you have any luck elsewhere let me know please.


Perhaps we can negotiate a discount for two 

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

The Wolfman said:


> Thank you!
> This is one for later in the year I think.
> I also like the Sotek dial.
> What do you think is possible at Banks Lyon - 10%?
> ...


I got 20% and some chocolates.Give em a try on WhatsApp.


----------



## The Wolfman (Jul 6, 2019)

Turpinr said:


> I got 20% and some chocolates.Give em a try on WhatsApp.


The chocolates may swing it!

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

The Wolfman said:


> The chocolates may swing it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


I got a bottle of beer too👍


----------



## The Wolfman (Jul 6, 2019)

Cheers  

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

The Wolfman said:


> I like the look of this one.
> Have watched a few video reviews and the consensus seems to be it is a little overpriced?
> Are discounts achievable via Bremont AD's?
> Cheers
> ...


Discounts are available in the UK, but sometimes you have to shop around. 
As Larry said Bank Lyon are good to deal with, also Burrells & Berry's are worth trying.
Good luck, it is a very nice looking watch.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

bounce said:


> Discounts are available in the UK, but sometimes you have to shop around.
> As Larry said Bank Lyon are good to deal with, also Burrells & Berry's are worth trying.
> Good luck, it is a very nice looking watch.


Did Banks Lyon offer you the best discount ??
As said, Chisholm Hunter offered about the same as did another but Banks Lyon is near enough to be face to face.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Turpinr said:


> Did Banks Lyon offer you the best discount ??
> As said, Chisholm Hunter offered about the same as did another but Banks Lyon is near enough to be face to face.


I managed to get about 30% off the S500 when I bought that from Banks Lyon, from memory. I think Burrells offered about 20% off.
Aziza Essa at Banks Lyon was fantastic & I would certainly contact her again, she even offered me a good deal on an Omega I was thinking about (I never actually bought that though).


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

bounce said:


> I managed to get about 30% off the S500 when I bought that from Banks Lyon, from memory. I think Burrells offered about 20% off.
> Aziza Essa at Banks Lyon was fantastic & I would certainly contact her again, she even offered me a good deal on an Omega I was thinking about (I never actually bought that though).


Yeah I've spoken to Aziza but it was the other girl I dealt with.
30% isn't to be sniffed at 👍


----------



## The Wolfman (Jul 6, 2019)

I am still mulling this over, and the possible discount on the Broadsword makes it quite tempting.
However, my attention has been distracted by the Vertex M 75.
Similar pricing level to the Bremont but no discount available. 
Only comes in the Black dial whereas the Bremont has a choice of three 
I would be very interested to hear the opinions from other forumites on what they would go for and why.
Cheers 
Mike









Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

The Wolfman said:


> I am still mulling this over, and the possible discount on the Broadsword makes it quite tempting.
> However, my attention has been distracted by the Vertex M 75.
> Similar pricing level to the Bremont but no discount available.
> Only comes in the Black dial whereas the Bremont has a choice of three
> ...


To be honest I cannot give you an opinion as I know very little about Vertex, looks very nice though.


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

The Wolfman said:


> I am still mulling this over, and the possible discount on the Broadsword makes it quite tempting.
> However, my attention has been distracted by the Vertex M 75.
> Similar pricing level to the Bremont but no discount available.
> Only comes in the Black dial whereas the Bremont has a choice of three
> ...


I’d go for the Vertex; the Bremont is nice, but the Vertex has that larger seconds subdial, is an actual reboot of a British WW2-field watch, following the original’s design closely. Plus, those lume block hour markers are just crazy.

Disclaimer: I used to own a Vertex M100, and currently own an M60, and find both to be supreme watches.

Ben


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

This is my dad's RAF aircrew watch.There isn't a manufacturers 
name on the movement so I don't know which of the dirty dozen made it.


----------



## The Wolfman (Jul 6, 2019)

benderVIE said:


> I’d go for the Vertex; the Bremont is nice, but the Vertex has that larger seconds subdial, is an actual reboot of a British WW2-field watch, following the original’s design closely. Plus, those lume block hour markers are just crazy.
> 
> Disclaimer: I used to own a Vertex M100, and currently own an M60, and find both to be supreme watches.
> 
> Ben


I agree with all of this, and I am leaning more towards the Vertex ATM 


Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

The Wolfman said:


> I agree with all of this, and I am leaning more towards the Vertex ATM
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


You won’t regret it. I don’t know about any Broadsword threads here, but look for the M100 one (which is the stainless steel version of the Bronze) and you will see the passion it generates. (Not just from me, to be sure…) 😁


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

I've been offered 10% off at 2 different AD's.
One was Banks and Lyon where I previously bought my S300 from.
The other was Berry's who said they had only one watch in stock.
I'll be going with Banks Lyon even though the 10% off is a lot less than you can get on the other models, for some reason ??


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

The Wolfman said:


> Vertex ATM


I have heard nothing but good comments on this model.

Certainly worth consideration, IMHO.


----------

